# Lower Huron Steelhead Fishing



## Swampbuckster

engineer20 said:


> i was interested in steelhead too
> are they in there now, or is it later in november? or even early deember?
> 
> http://archive.freep.com/article/20...The-great-steelhead-fishing-I-ve-been-missing


I would recommend turning your computer off, head to the Huron and try fishing. It may be more productive than pulling up posts from 5 or more years ago. There is plenty of info on this site not requiring a recent reply as to how, when and where to catch steelhead on the Huron river.


----------



## gatorman841

engineer20 said:


> i was interested in steelhead too
> are they in there now, or is it later in november? or even early deember?
> 
> http://archive.freep.com/article/20...The-great-steelhead-fishing-I-ve-been-missing



They are in the Huron just about all year except June-aug pretty much any other month you have a chance to catch 1. Not great numbers but usually always some around, I've had my best success around thanksgiving.


----------



## engineer20

Swampbuckster said:


> I would recommend turning your computer off, head to the Huron and try fishing. It may be more productive than pulling up posts from 5 or more years ago. There is plenty of info on this site not requiring a recent reply as to how, when and where to catch steelhead on the Huron river.


i was there the other day, i didnt catch anything but a guy mentioned there were occasional steelhead. he said someone caught one. the mi fishing report confirms this and says there are sme steelhead but based on what i have read, right after ice out in march and fall (november time) are the best times, so am i right? i remember there was thick shad in november too. is that why the steelhead go up the river for the shad, or do they both happen to be there? reading prevous year's fishing dnr reports, i see that some reports mention thick shad in november and how that is interfering with steelhead fishing.


----------



## wasinski

Do the steelhead bite under flat rock dam this time of year or early march? What about under French Landing Dam? By April, they will be gone?


----------



## concentroutin

Ruh Roh, anyone need an engineer?


----------



## mrjimspeaks

I don't fish the Huron, but I do fish the Clinton a lot. Biggest difference is there isn't as many fish, and you have to put in the legwork to find them. The upside is if you can catch Steelhead down here you can catch em' anywhere lol. Google maps is your friend, look for bridges/parks/any kind of access. Fall and winter are great for exploring.


----------

